# Fazer vaquinha



## Raquel F. C. de Sousa

Me gustaría saber como se traduce la expresión "fazer vaquinha" para el español. Esa expresión se usa para cuando un grupo de amigos resuelve agarrar un poco de dinero de cada uno para que al final se compre algo. Ejemplo: Vamos a hacer un churrasco y tenemos que "fazer vaquinha" de todos entonces cada uno da R$ 15,00 y al final tendremos al montante para comprar todas las cosas.

Gracias


----------



## willy2008

Raquel F. C. de Sousa said:


> Me gustaría saber como se traduce la expresión "fazer vaquinha" para el español. Esa expresión se usa para cuando un grupo de amigos resuelve agarrar un poco de dinero de cada uno para que al final se compre algo. Ejemplo: Vamos a hacer un churrasco y tenemos que "fazer vaquinha" de todos entonces cada uno da R$ 15,00 y al final tendremos al montante para comprar todas las cosas.
> 
> Gracias


 Es igual, *hacer una vaca o una vaquita*


----------



## Jeshua

En el centro de México, más específicamente en la capital, y en el lenguaje coloquial de los jóvenes es: "hacer una cooperacha", que es una forma deformada de "hacer una cooperación". 
En lenguaje formal, y hablando de instituciones, empresas, etcétera, se dice: "recabar (o recaudar) fondos".


----------



## Cielito7

Hola a todos
En Perú decimos "hacer una chanchita", esto es en el lenguaje informal, si hablamos formalmente sería recabar fondos o hacer una colecta.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Jeshua said:


> En el centro de México, más específicamente en la capital, y en el lenguaje coloquial de los jóvenes es: "hacer una cooperacha", que es una forma deformada de "hacer una cooperación".
> En lenguaje formal, y hablando de instituciones, empresas, etcétera, se dice: "recabar (o recaudar) fondos".


 
Es exactamente igual por acá: *cooperacha*. 

Saludos.


----------



## Babesatra

En Madrid, coloquialmente se utiliza la frase "hacer un fondo común"


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por aquí también es hacer una vaca/vaquita.


----------



## dexterciyo

Más general: _hacer una colecta_ o _recolecta_.


----------



## La chica_chocolate

¡Hola!

Dios bendicione a mis alumnos, pues gracias a ellos estoy aprendiendo cosas que sola, no me había dado cuenta que desconocía.

La expresión "vamos fazer uma vaquinha?" en Portugués se refiere a un grupo de personas que va a juntarse para pagar alguna cosa, entonces, cada uno da una parte del total de dinero.  Mi planteo es:  ¿cuál es la expresión correspondiente en Español?

Un buen domingo a todos!


----------



## Tomby

Aquí encontrarás varias expresiones.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Vanda

xiii... são muitas! E, como seria de se esperar, variam de acordo com os países. Parece que ''los hermanos'' usam/vam mais ''pagar a la americana''.


----------



## vf2000

Fazer uma vaquinha é o mesmo que "pagar a la americana"? Pelo que vi nas discussões, esta última se refere a quando, em um restaurante, a conta é dividida, diferente de quando se faz uma vaquinha para comprar algo. Serve para os dois?
De todas formas, creio que já existe uma discussão no forum sobre esse tema.
AXÉ


----------



## Vanda

xiiii... tô doida de vez! Por isto não achei: estava procurando v_aca_ e não _vaquinha_. Fala sério!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que há uma diferença fundamental entre "dividir/rachar" uma conta, e "fazer uma vaquinha".

Na segunda expressão, o pessoal junta o dinheiro ANTES de fazer a despesa, e não necessariamente cada um participa com partes iguais. O fundamento da "vaquinha" é que cada um participa com quanto pode aportar.


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Exactamente...WhoSoyEu está con la razón...Pero todas las respuestas no quieren decir eso? 

Besos!!


----------



## Carfer

Ouvi ocasionalmente a expressão numa conversa que tive um pouco antes de ter visto a pergunta de La Chica Chocolate mas esqueci-me de como se dizia. Só hoje voltei a ver a pessoa com quem estava a falar, espanhola do sul, que me relembrou de que por alí dizem _'hacer un bote'._


----------



## Cubos

Hacer una vaca es juntar dinero, sin importar cuánto dé cada uno, y sin importar para qué es, ni si es antes o después, es simplemente juntar dinero.

Hagamos una vaca para hacer el asado.
Hagamos una vaca para pagar la cuenta del restaurant.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí es "hacer un fondo".


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Gracias, amigos!!

Besos a todos!


----------

